# 20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part One - Nielsen's Symphony No. 5



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

20th Century Symphonic Masterpieces: Part One - Nielsen's _Symphony No. 5_



















Nielsen began working on his Symphony No. 5 shortly after World War I. He was deeply affected by that terrible conflict, and the intensity of the Fifth may reflect the composer's feelings about war. At any rate, the work represents a significant shift in the composer's attitude and philosophy; many of his postwar pieces reveal an increasingly strident, polyphonic, and dramatic style, much in contrast to those of the pre-war era. Notably war-like is the dramatic content of the Fifth; conflicting moods and aesthetics are played out throughout: the consonant versus the dissonant, contrapuntal versus harmonic, constructive versus destructive. The work also represents a complete break from Classical form in favor of a two-movement structure; according to biographer Robert Simpson, the first movement contains "the crux of the conflict itself," while the second part is "a finale that would rise out of the ashes in a great fount of regenerative energy. Even this finale is not to be free of difficulties, but it is to prove irresistible in the end."

The first part of the symphony is divided into two contrasting sections: a Tempo giusto in common time and an Adagio non troppo in 3/4 time. A viola tremolo opens the work, a hypnotic perpetual motion figure that several brief melodies try to overrun. As other destructive forces encroach -- a flurry of notes here, an obsessive snare drum rhythm there -- the music reaches a chaotic peak and an Adagio section abruptly brings in constructive forces. Soon, however, the destructive element intrudes, and a veritable battle breaks out with the snare drum rhythm symbolizing the darker side of the conflict. The lyrical Adagio wins out, and the movement fades away with a peaceful clarinet melody, though still accompanied by the distant snare drum figure. An uneasy peace has been won as the second movement gets underway. The movement is divided into four main sections: the brisk opening Allegro subject surges along over an ostinato fourth motif in the bass, which leads into a scherzo-like Presto in the form of a fugue. Soon, destructive forces symbolized by the clarinet and tympani diminish the stability of this passage, and the more the music tries to continue in the face of these obstacles, the more frantic it becomes before an Andante passage finally introduces a second fugue. The subject is developed in a sonorous, polyphonic string texture before leading into a triumphant Allegro section that concludes the work on a note of exaltation and synthesis. "With the Fifth," Nielsen scholar Povl Hamburger asserted, "Nielsen reached the absolute summit of his creative power, not only in his symphonic, but in his instrumental music altogether. Nothing that was added afterwards equals it in greatness of mind, vision, and imagination."

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I figured I would begin this particular series of threads with Nielsen's 5th symphony, which, for this listener, is one of most original, inventive and, most of all, powerful statements in the entire symphonic repertoire. Nielsen's music often times reminds me of a stormy weather. There are times where there's quiet before the storm of course, but when he unleashed the orchestra, there are so many lightning strikes that it's difficult to keep count. Anyway, this is one hell of a symphony, what do you guys think about it? Any favorite performances?


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I have the Ole Schmidt recording.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

I love Nielsen as much as his nordic contemporary Sibelius for the unique sound they brought to modern music. I had that old Nonesuch recording with Horenstein conducting the New Philharmonia.
one of my first and best classical purchases. To this day I cannot look at or hear a snare drum without this great symphony entering my mind.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

One of my favorite 20th century symphonies, and I don't take to 20th century classical music too easily.

Favorite recordings include those by the SFS/Blomstedt, NYP/Gilbert and Janáček PO/Kuchar.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm a fan! I'm jealous of his hair too! I love the fact that Nielsen looks like a modern man who would easily fit in to 21st century society. No outdated handlebar mustache or scruffy beard. He's timeless, like his music.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

For me, my desert island Nielsen 5th is Bernstein's classic account on Columbia (Sony). I own the Royal Edition of his recording (along with his recording of _Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4_):


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

A great work. I've known many recordings (including all those mentioned above), and liked some more than others. These days I feel that the Oramo and the Rozhdestvensky recordings (both with the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic) are as good as I have heard.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Neo Romanza said:


> I figured I would begin this particular series of threads with Nielsen's 5th symphony, which, for this listener, is one of most original, inventive and, most of all, powerful statements in the entire symphonic repertoire. Nielsen's music often times reminds me of a stormy weather. There are times where there's quiet before the storm of course, but when he unleashed the orchestra, there are so many lightning strikes that it's difficult to keep count. Anyway, this is one hell of a symphony, what do you guys think about it? Any favorite performances?


Yea verily!! Hearing a broadcast of the Bernstein recording in the late 60s was what immediately got me fascinated by Nielsen, and it has remained my favourite of his symphonies. I remember going to a concert given by the San Diego Symphony sometime back then where they did the 5th. There was a young couple in the row in front of me and I still remember how right after the end of the 1st movement there was a quiet but deeply felt 'wow' come from them!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Becca said:


> Yea verily!! Hearing a broadcast of the Bernstein recording in the late 60s was what immediately got me fascinated by Nielsen, and it has remained my favourite of his symphonies. I remember going to a concert given by the San Diego Symphony sometime back then where they did the 5th. There was a young couple in the row in front of me and I still remember how right after the end of the 1st movement there was a quiet but deeply felt 'wow' come from them!


That's awesome. Nielsen is quite forward-thinking in his modernity, especially as his music progressed. The symphony that made me go "Wow" the first-time I heard was his 6th. What a quirky, strange brew of a work. There is nothing that sounds like in the symphonic repertoire. It was composed in 1925, but sounds like it was composed this year!


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

I have only one recording of the Nielsen symphonies and it is Berglund conducting the Royal Danish Orchestra. I listened to the 5th symphony this evening on my second walk in the forest. I was thrilled by the ostinatos and orchestral colours, textures and harmonies, and Nielsen´s strong sense of style. There was nothing cheap or questionable.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Agree about the recommendations for Bernstein in particular. And btw nice to see a painting above, by one of the lesser internationally known Danish painters, Jens Søndergård - a coastal scene entiled "Sun after Storm", from around 1932, painted in the tiny Bovbjerg coastal village on the stormy Jutland coast, where there is now a Søndergård museum.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Quite probably my all-time favorite symphony, I love it to bits!!! I had the immense pleasure to hear this work live (once so far) and it cemented by admiration for both the composer and the work. What an electrifying experience.

The Bernstein classic recording could be the performance of my preferences, but I also love Rozhdestvensky's (Chandos) less frenetic take on it.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Big fan of this symphony. The SFS/Blomstedt recording is a perfection both artistically and sonically.


----------

